# 

## 2003

,  -    .       ?  ,        (  )   ?  .

----------

.  ,    .      .   ,           , ,    ..    ,     .  ?

----------


## 2003

.    ,     .   ,          (     25%)
        ,    . ..        , .. .       ,        !?

----------


## 777

.....   ..  ........   ...      ....     ....          ...   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,      ?

----------


## Lizavetta

1.  
2.  
3.  
4.  -    
5.  
6.   
7.    - 
8. ,    
9. ,  ,     
10.  
11.    .
12.        

,        !

----------


## Lizavetta

:
1.  
2.  
3.  
4.  -    
5.  
6.   
7.    - 
8. ,    
9. ,  ,     
10.  
11.    .
12.        

,        !

----------

. 8 ?

----------


## Lizavetta

> . 8 ?


.
 . 13 -  ,   16.12    .

----------

,      .       .             ?

----------

!     . ?     -    .    100%,         . ,  -   .,, ,   , , , ,  .

----------

- ,   5 ,  ,  ,  ,     .    ?      .

----------

,         ,         ,      ?????  ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,         ,         ,      ?????  ?


---

----------


## 777

....        ..   yve ....  :Frown: 
    ..   2002 ...     2005...   2005...      2002- 2005?

----------


## 2003

3 .

----------


## Lizavetta

> ---


    .
    -
--  - .



> ....        ..   yve ....


  ,  .




> !     -    .   100%,        . ,  -   .,, ,   , , , ,  .


  .     ( 10 .) .    ,      .
        ,   .
       .  3  ,  50 . ,  .

----------


## 777

...   ......       2005 ..    2005...     , -   ?       ?

----------


## Irusya

> -
> --


 :yes:         ))))

----------

:
    .   ,
    (  -2       ,           .)       .          ,      .

----------

> (  -2       ,           .)


      .   -?
 -2     ,       .  ?  -2    ..      6  3 "    "    ?

----------

.   . 67      "    , , ". 
 -2   68 ,  . " "   :      , .

----------

-    :Hmm:

----------

,    ,           ,  100% . :yes:

----------


## mumrika

,   -,    .     ,  . ,     ( ):
1.       , . 
2.    
3.         
4.      
5.        
6.       
7.     1    
8.        
9.      
10.     
11.       

 :
   , .  . ,    :
    ,     ,  ,  ,  .    ,       .
   : .   , ,  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,     ..
     ,   ,  .   ,         ,       ,   8 . 
  ,     , ,    . -      ,   ,  77 ... 
  ,    ,    :Smilie:  
  ,    ,  .
        ,   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    .
*mumrika*,     ,        ,    ???      ? ,  8          :Smilie: 
     .     -  ? 



> 1

----------


## .

> 1.       , . 
> 2.    
> 3.         
> 4.      
> 5.        
> 6.       
> 7.     1    
> 8.        
> 9.      
> ...


mumrika,           ?      ...

       ...      ,       ?
     -51 .

----------


## mumrika

...      ,       ?
     -51 .[/QUOTE]
 :yes:  
 .      
   ,

----------


## .

" . 136                 ,     ,     ,      ,  .           .           ." 
       -  ?

mumrika,   ,  -.

----------


## mumrika



----------


## mumrika

> ,    .
> *mumrika*,     ,        ,    ???      ? ,  8         
>      .     -  ?


  ,     ,       ,

----------


## .

> 


  -  ,    ?

----------

> mumrika,           ?      ...


  .

----------


## mumrika

,   ,

----------


## .

> ,


 ,    ,     .          :Embarrassment:

----------

!!!!!   !!!  !!!!      !!  :Smilie:

----------


## mumrika

:
    :
1.    . 1 . 136                   .
2.     . 236          ( )            .
3.    . 3 . 91          .
4.    . 22          ,       ,   .
5.    . 68            ,      .
  :
1.       
2.          
3.        ,   .       
4.         . 212  
   2000 .       :Smilie:

----------


## .

*mumrika*,    !




> 1.    . 1 . 136                   .


 ,          ?           ...




> 4.    . 22          ,       ,   .
> 5.    . 68            ,      .


   (  )     ,     ?




2000 . ...        ...

----------


## mumrika

,

----------


## Monstrative



----------


## Monstrative

!!!     / ,       ,         ,   ,     ,   /  / 4000  ( )     ,        .       ,(4000..)     .  ?  :Wow:

----------

. "" .    " ". 50 .  ,  15 .         . ,      .   .  (  )    ,    10-20  ,      .  ,    " ".    .   ,   ?     () , ..       ,      -    ?
   -   ?  -       .

----------


## stas

.
 -    ?

----------

, .          .,      .         .?   ? .            ,   .     . ,    .      ?

----------


## stas

.

----------


## metan1

[QUOTE=;51330962]   :
  -2       , /QUOTE]
,     -2   ??!!  10   ,     ?! :Frown:

----------


## metan1

> -2   68 ,  . " "   :      , .


,   ,     !!!!        !!        ,           .          ,   , !

----------

> ,   ,     !!!!        !!        ,           .          ,   , !


     ,         -2  . 10  .

----------


## 1706

,        ?             ?        ?

----------

!           ,        .     . ?      . ?  ?          ?
..    ,      .   - ,   .

----------

> ?
> .


 .  = !!!

----------

,  ,   ....    !           :Embarrassment:

----------



----------

!!!      2,5       !!!!        !     !         ?

----------

?
 ,          ?

----------

",    :
    ,     ,  ,  ,  "

       ? (   ?)

 ,     ,      \ ?...   ,         ? ( ,    ,   ... -        ,   ,  ?)

----------


## .

.    .      , ?

----------


## DeLi74

! 
            ,    !  -   ".."  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## GBanastasia

,     ??

----------

,   ?     ( ) -        :yes:

----------


## GBanastasia

:Redface: ,     ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ?     ( ) -


      ... :Big Grin:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## GBanastasia

---   ,   :Smilie:

----------

